
This Floating Contraption Could Scoop Out Absurd Amounts of Ocean Plastic - sasvari
http://nautil.us/blog/this-floating-contraption-could-scoop-out-absurd-amounts-of-ocean-plastic
======
tonteldoos
Pretty interesting. For reference, here is a link to The Ocean Cleanup (the
group doing the work):

[http://www.theoceancleanup.com/](http://www.theoceancleanup.com/)

------
DrScump
Posted a day ago at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10524820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10524820)

